# Ultramarines Movie Screening - LONDON 28th November



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Codex Pictures have very kindly sent along a further 25 (1+1) tickets to attend a proper cinema screening of the Ultramarines Movie in central London.

If you're around the London area on the 28th and want to attend the screening at 11am let me know as soon as possible. The cut off deadline is Tuesday so we need to move fast!

I've seen the movie already and really enjoyed it so you should seriously consider seeing what could be your only chance to see it on the big screen. It's a 15 rating though so please no one under that age as they'll be denied entry.

Let me know right away guys via PM with your name and the name of your guest.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Another free screening? Is it just me or do they really sound desperate to want to drum up support for this movie?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This is in a proper cinema.  I'm going again.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Another free screening? Is it just me or do they really sound desperate to want to drum up support for this movie?


it's not unusual for something like this


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm...tempting, but already booked for christmas shopping in bath.

Would love to otherwise and would recomend it to everyone

~O


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Damn, it had to be a sunday


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Sadly I won't be tagging along this time but I'd recomend it to anyone with an interest in the film, what have you got to lose?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I would love to go, but i'll have to wait for the dvd



normtheunsavoury said:


> what have you got to lose?


technically my job as my mag goes to the printers on sunday evenings :headbutt: :grin:


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Bah, why do I have to live in Finland, would be awesome too se it on a big screen.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

So guys I just saw some bits and pieces of this.

I sincerely think the DoW2 intro was more well animated and had more effort put into it. Really it(The movie) looks fucking terrible from the previews and these leaked videos.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> So guys I just saw some bits and pieces of this.
> 
> I sincerely think the DoW2 intro was more well animated and had more effort put into it. Really it(The movie) looks fucking terrible from the previews and these leaked videos.


From all I have read the stuff you see on the internet doesn't hold a candle to how it actually looks.


----------



## revelation1 (Nov 13, 2010)

I think the original original DOW cinematic is great, the 2nd one with the Eldar on the planet, not so much. All the action sequences in it feel slow and really conventional. The part where the Howling Banshees are charging looks ridiculous and the Space Marines look clumsy and slow. Rewatching the cinematic only reconfirms my feelings that its overhyped, overrated, and a bit cheesy. The part where the dreadnought comes busting through the rock, grabs the silly looking howling banshee, flamers its head while saying "I have come to destroy you"; lol. If I was a 12 yr old kid that would really do it for me; unfortunately I am not.

I've yet to see Ultramarines; still waiting for my copy to arrive like everyone else, but from the bits we've all here seen, I get the impression that Codex has put a ton of effort into making a film that is dark, heavy, mature/sophisticated, and authentic to the WH40k universe. This is exactly the reason why I'm glad that GW waited and found an independent British film company to make this as opposed to some large Hollywood film company that would have very likely botched the look/feel, dumbed everything down, and sacrificed any depth in order to gain more mass appeal.

edit: I get the feeling that some people are hung up on the "quality" of the CGI and aren't taking anything else into consideration. The lasting power of an animated film is greater than just its CGI quality. Not that CGI quality isn't important, but its only one part of a greater sum. The quality of the artwork, the story, the voice acting, and the overall production value are just as crucial if not more so, imo. Furthermore, so far from all the bits we've seen, I don't see why some people are even complaining about the CGI. So far its looks pretty good to me. Maybe not top notch, but pretty solid.

Anyhow, I can't wait for my copy to arrive at the end of this month. I'll watch with an open mind. Hopefully I'll enjoy the film.

Also, gratz to anyone that gets the chance to go to the 2nd screening. I'm jealous.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> From all I have read the stuff you see on the internet doesn't hold a candle to how it actually looks.


Yet its still less interesting than the titslug. 

But seriously, not even the reviews I read here on Heresy make it look good enough to spend 70-80 minutes of my life on it. They all had problems with the graphics and the plot, regardless of how diplomatically they managed to put it.

I just wish the movie could be compared to TF2 - Meet the Spy.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations to whoever gets to go. I'd love to be joining you, but alas I am geographically challenged when it comes to these sorts of things. I'll have to make do watching it on the small screen in my own living room. Yes that's right I'm looking forward to seeing it, so up your bum to all the critics and naysayers who've dissed it. If I've got enough money left over after I've paid my bills and done my grocery shopping this pay I'm going to order myself a copy.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

tu_shan82 said:


> Congratulations to whoever gets to go. I'd love to be joining you, but alas I am geographically challenged when it comes to these sorts of things. I'll have to make do watching it on the small screen in my own living room. Yes that's right I'm looking forward to seeing it, so up your bum to all the critics and naysayers who've dissed it. If I've got enough money left over after I've paid my bills and done my grocery shopping this pay I'm going to order myself a copy.


Amen brother, the naysayers and moaners can bugger off. Have some rep :goodpost:


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Another free screening? Is it just me or do they really sound desperate to want to drum up support for this movie?


First they moan "they want me to spend my money on something I haven't seen" and then they moan "they want to show it to me, a little too much"

There's no pleasing some people.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if I can order the Ultramarines movie on GW's website?

Thx.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

no you can't. (or not on the aussie one anyway)

l got my copy order but l will say l do not care for the CGI quality as l have watch alot of amine with far last "quality" the only thing l care about is the story. As its about the Ultramarine's who l have never really like l still hope it comes out ok.

P.S. go dark angles and black templar


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

sybarite,

Thanks... I actually just ordered mine on the Ultramarines web-site... I wonder how long it'll take for it to arrive?? Very anxious indeed.....


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Same here, I just placed my order a couple of hours ago.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone going to this - bear in mind there is a tube strike this date, Bob Crow is a c**t...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I think the strike starts in the evening?

Have you got any links there Slaaneshy?


----------

